# Getting waxed "down there" *blush*



## gogogal (Aug 7, 2011)

Just curious -- bbw gals, do you get yourselves waxed "down there" professionally? I'm especially curious for feedback from the girls with the big bellies that might have to be lifted or shifted a little bit... have you done it? are you made to feel comfortable? How did you find a BBW friendly esthetician? do you have any advice for someone wanting to get it done?


----------



## GlassDaemon (Aug 7, 2011)

*Shivers* The thought makes me twitchy lol! I've had my bikini line done and it made me flinch, couldn't imagine getting that done! But more power to you! Lol I personally have a friend I knew from high school who works at a salon, she did my bikini line, however, I did find out some girls straight up refuse to do it which gives you salons that can't offer it. My friend was telling me about males that call up wanting to get everything down their waxed and none of the girls at her salon are willing to do it so they have to tell them no. 

My advice if you do get it done is have some kind of cocoa butter creme or lotion available for after the fact, it helped me prevent irritation. Things that are smelly with perfumed added can burn, so avoid them. This does not apply for between the lips though, dunno about that, it's so sensitive I'm not sure how it's possible to have it waxed, simple soaps can cause infection, but I also know I'm pretty sensitive and prone to infection. You may not have that problem. Still be careful.

I don't have a big belly that needed to be moved or shifted but I'm still a pretty big girl, and my friend is thick too, not as thick as me but she's thicker. So, I guess I lucked out all in all.


----------



## Jes (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi gogo--
Check out the Clothing and Fashion board--we've had lots of discussion about this very topic (the good, the bad, the ugly!) and you might find some good feedback there. Just page through and you will probably see many helpful things.


----------



## SillyLady (Aug 7, 2011)

I do it. It is all I do. I don't like to shave bc it causes those pesky razor burn bumps. THe place I go to is very professional about it all. What kind of questions do you have specifically?  

I only have to get it done once a month and sometimes even less than that but I am one of those lucky individuals where hair grows super slow. I believe my esthetician told my roommate it typically lasts 2 weeks for the average girl. Just to give you a better idea.. 

Does it hurt? I don't think so. But a lot of things don't tend to hurt me. My roommate describes it as "hurting like a b!^ch!" She followed that up with "but I am a wimp and it is a very tender area." I converted her into going. 

The cool thing about getting waxed is if you do it on a regular basis the hair starts to grow back softer and less coarse. That might also be a reason why mine lasts longer. I have been doing this for at least 10 yrs now. 

Good luck!


----------



## GlassDaemon (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh, on a side note, if you've never had anything waxed before, go have like your underarms waxed, just to see how you respond to it, not just pain wise, but as far as irritation and what kind of care you can expect.


----------



## gogogal (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, gals. I've done a lot of waxing (underarms, eyebrows, legs) and have waxed myself down there.. so I am not worried about the actually waxing. Logistically it's kinda hard to do a good job on my own so want to get it done professionally. I guess my question is, has anyone ever been given grief as a bbw (where maybe everything isn't as accessible than on a smaller person) by an esthetician?


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Aug 7, 2011)

gogogal said:


> I guess my question is, has anyone ever been given grief as a bbw (where maybe everything isn't as accessible than on a smaller person) by an esthetician?



I am so worried about this that I either wax myself or go the Nair route.

Does anyone know of BBW/SSBBW - friendly places to have this done?


----------



## gogogal (Aug 7, 2011)

goofy - yeah me too. I mean, I know there are a lot of places that offer it I don't want to just go anywhere. It's kinda like a PAP smear, in my opinion.. you want someone with a decent bedside manner!

I have been peeking into different salons looking for a plus size esthetician... haven't seen one so far. Which is weird.


----------



## SillyLady (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh no no no! I have never been given grief. Just do not be embarrassed. Your girl will require help depending on how you are shaped and if you have a hanging belly. 

I had a new girl this last time bc mine was on vacation. She was SO shy. She wouldnt tell me when or what to hold. So I finally piped up and said just tell me what you need. 

Sometimes my girl has me lay in weird angles, hold my belly up, turn my leg to the side and the other up... Luckily, I do not get embarrassed easily. If I had not prepared my roommate for this, she said herself she would have been mortified. 

I am a very big girl.... and trust me.. the girls that do this are very professional about it. But you also have to remember I don't go to a neighborhood salon. I go to a well established day spa. 

Does that help?


----------



## SillyLady (Aug 7, 2011)

Btw, my girl is not a plus size girl. She is a stick. But so incredibly respectful. The first time she did me (2 yrs ago bc my other one moved) she flat out said she had never done anyone my size and was nervous. I told her don't be. She did a fantastic job. The rest is history~ 

Sometimes I think they are just as nervous as the customer.


----------



## gogogal (Aug 7, 2011)

yes that helps. Thanks Silly. I am kind of inclined to tell them when I make the appointment, that I am a first-timer and a BBW, and to please book me with someone who has experience waxing larger women.


----------



## gogogal (Aug 7, 2011)

SillyLady said:


> Btw, my girl is not a plus size girl. She is a stick. But so incredibly respectful. The first time she did me (2 yrs ago bc my other one moved) she flat out said she had never done anyone my size and was nervous. I told her don't be. She did a fantastic job. The rest is history~
> 
> Sometimes I think they are just as nervous as the customer.



This is what I am nervous about too.. someone who has never done a plus size, and is nervous or awkward or (worse) rude. Trips to the spa should ALWAYS be a good experience!


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Aug 7, 2011)

I would like to get it done...but, I don't want to traumatize the poor esthetician lol


----------



## bonified (Aug 7, 2011)

Go get it done, it feels lovely and they & you will get over it. First time I heard the ol' "pull apart" in the formidable vietnamese accent I wanted the earth to swallow me. 
First time at a new place is always hectic, makes you feel a lil vulnerable to say the least but it will be okay & most certainly cant be worse than burning your pussy to the point of blisters with veet or same such shit, which i have done.


----------



## Moongirl75 (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting this! I have never been waxed before, anywhere, and have always wanted to try it. After reading this thread, I found a place that had really good reviews and went in and had my eyebrows done. I talked to the woman who did it and asked if she would be comfortable doing a Brazilian on me. She said of course, she does them on all kinds of people all the time. She did a great job on my unruly brows and made me feel extremely comfortable. I am going to do my underarms next week and then maybe book the Brazilian!


----------



## gogogal (Aug 10, 2011)

Moongirl - let me know how it goes!! I am basically doing the same thing - getting my brows done this weekend will ask the esthetician about a brazilian


----------



## Moongirl75 (Aug 10, 2011)

I for sure will, you know what sold me on her was this one thing she said to me. She told me she loves what she does because she loves helping every woman feel beautiful. Who says stuff like that?


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 10, 2011)

Moongirl75 said:


> I for sure will, you know what sold me on her was this one thing she said to me. She told me she loves what she does because she loves helping every woman feel beautiful. Who says stuff like that?


I would do a Brazilian if I could find someone I could trust. Pain is not an issue for me and I like the smooth look and feel. I used to use Veet and similar and I prefer waxing above other methods in other areas, like my armpits.


----------



## SoCalFatGothChick (Aug 10, 2011)

If you are ever in the Los Angeles area go to Pink Cheeks in Sherman Oaks http://www.pinkcheeks.com they are BBW/SSBBW friendly. Cindy is the bomb! They even do fat men too!


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 11, 2011)

The only part of my body I get waxed is my eyebrows. I'm pretty sure that trying to wax 'down there' would lead to extreme emotional trauma for all concerned.

But some day I'm planning on having it all just lasered off. The added expense more than makes up for just having it GONE.  In the meantime, I shave with an electric shaver, which decreases the red bumps somewhat.


----------



## gogogal (Aug 11, 2011)

Laser hair removal is pretty awesome.. I have had it done on my armpits and will do it on my legs at some points. I do wonder, though, how good those lasers really are for the skin (long term).


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 11, 2011)

gogogal said:


> Laser hair removal is pretty awesome.. I have had it done on my armpits and will do it on my legs at some points. I do wonder, though, how good those lasers really are for the skin (long term).



Most lasers just target the hair itself and leave the skin alone. There's also IPL (Intense Pulsed Light) which is essentially the same as being in the sun for a bit.

I've only had LHR on my face thus far but eventually want to get it eeeeeverywhere


----------



## Jes (Aug 11, 2011)

Alicia Rose said:


> The only part of my body I get waxed is my eyebrows. I'm pretty sure that trying to wax 'down there' would lead to extreme emotional trauma for all concerned.
> 
> .



I don't know if that's necessarily true--men and women get waxed all the time, and hair removal people have certainly seen it all and would know how to wax your parts like any others.


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 11, 2011)

Jes said:


> I don't know if that's necessarily true--men and women get waxed all the time, and hair removal people have certainly seen it all and would know how to wax your parts like any others.



No! There would be trauma!

TRAUMA I SAY 

I'm insanely nervous about the possibility of eventually getting it lasered. maybe I'll just buy a home electrolysis kit.


----------



## gogogal (Aug 12, 2011)

ha.. yeah I am not worried about trauma to the skin.. more like "emotional-omg" trauma. Whatever, I guess. At the end of the day, I must say that I think my vag is wonderfully sexy, chubby as it may be.


----------



## Jes (Aug 12, 2011)

Alicia Rose said:


> No! There would be trauma!
> 
> TRAUMA I SAY
> 
> I'm insanely nervous about the possibility of eventually getting it lasered. maybe I'll just buy a home electrolysis kit.



yeah, well then i don't think going to someone outside the house is for you. Your hygiene shouldn't be causing you trauma. Get the kit. I don't really think they work, but it sounds like your best option at this point.


----------



## gogogal (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't find the laser hair removal too uncomfortable (although I haven't had it done down there)... I would equate it to a light scratch on a sunburn


----------



## Jes (Aug 12, 2011)

gogogal said:


> I don't find the laser hair removal too uncomfortable (although I haven't had it done down there)... I would equate it to a light scratch on a sunburn



I hear laser on the labia is a bitch and a half. Laser on penis/scrotum? I don't know.


----------



## gogogal (Aug 12, 2011)

Jes said:


> I hear laser on the labia is a bitch and a half.



The more I think about it, the more I believe it. Pretty sensitive area (to say the least). I guess I would need a couple of shots of whiskey to get ready for that!


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 14, 2011)

Jes said:


> yeah, well then i don't think going to someone outside the house is for you. Your hygiene shouldn't be causing you trauma. Get the kit. I don't really think they work, but it sounds like your best option at this point.



No I mean... it'd cause the other person trauma. Nobody should have to see what I've got going on down there -_-


----------



## Jes (Aug 15, 2011)

Alicia Rose said:


> No I mean... it'd cause the other person trauma. Nobody should have to see what I've got going on down there -_-



My answer took both parties into consideration.


----------



## Fat Brian (Aug 15, 2011)

Alicia Rose said:


> No I mean... it'd cause the other person trauma. Nobody should have to see what I've got going on down there -_-



Have you tried asking other people in the trans community in your area ? Maybe they know a person who is understanding and won't make a big deal of the situation, maybe even someone in the community does waxing for a job. Just a thought.


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 15, 2011)

Fat Brian said:


> Have you tried asking other people in the trans community in your area ? Maybe they know a person who is understanding and won't make a big deal of the situation, maybe even someone in the community does waxing for a job. Just a thought.



I don't really know that many people in the trans community in my area, except for a few people who are very early in transition and whose primary source of information is me, and my girlfriend


----------



## Fat Brian (Aug 15, 2011)

Alicia Rose said:


> I don't really know that many people in the trans community in my area, except for a few people who are very early in transition and whose primary source of information is me, and my girlfriend



Ah, well, it was worth a shot.


----------



## xeillia (Aug 19, 2011)

I wouldnt do it, I dont tolerate pain that well, I get my eyebrows done and my legs when I get the courage. Just be careful, someone I know recently was expected to pay and extra 50% of a brazillian because she was large. There are some crooks out there so make sure you find someone reputable.


----------



## BigBootyAsshley (Aug 19, 2011)

I keep meaning to post on this but I've never gotten around to it...i hope this info isn't too late for anyone. 

I've had "down there" waxed a bunch of times...i love it and have never had any problems with anyone who has done it. Everyone has been kind and very respectful. 

My one warning would be before you schedule your appointment ask what kind of wax they use....if they say they use Cold Blue Wax ask if they have other wax available or go elsewhere. I've only had one experience with Cold Blue Wax but it was so painful I swore I'd never let anyone touch me with it again. 

Prior to the very painful Cold Blue Wax session the women doing the waxing that Cold Blue Wax was gentler and painless then the wax normally used for a Brazilian. I figured SCORE. While the "normal" wax never bothered me I figured if this wonder product was gentler and painless I was in for a totally pain free quick waxing. WRONG! There is no linen strip used with Cold Blue Wax....the cold wax is peeled off much like a band-aid. Because there isn't a nice neat strip of linen to pull off often the wax doesn't come off in one quick pull like it would with the linen strip. At times the wax had to be "worked" to get off meaning lots of small pulls to get off one piece of wax. The waxing took longer and was actually painful, which I can't say about previous or subsequent times I've been waxed with the "normal" wax. 

Fortunately, i didn't have any strange side effects after the waxing but the process itself was enough to make me avoid "Cold Blue Wax" forever more. 

Good luck and happy waxing!


----------



## wtchmel (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't think I could do this, when i get the brows done once in a while It hurts like a bitch and i just think there is no fuckin' way i could do down there or anywhere else. I'm a baby bitch i guess .When it comes to pain i can dish it out but can't take it.


----------



## Jes (Aug 30, 2011)

SoCalFatGothChick said:


> If you are ever in the Los Angeles area go to Pink Cheeks in Sherman Oaks http://www.pinkcheeks.com they are BBW/SSBBW friendly. Cindy is the bomb! They even do fat men too!



If anyone wants to know what my hootie looks like, drop by on Friday, b/c I'll be there!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Dec 9, 2011)

This thread is giving me the courage to go and get my Wendy waxed... the lady who does my electrolysis also used to do my eyebrows, face and arm waxing, and she's such a stellar lady. I've been going to her for almost two years now, so I reckon she's seen enough of my horrid hirsutism not to be surprised that I've got it going on down there, too.

Still, the idea is scary.  I don't consider my kitty to be pretty!


----------



## RockabillyDoll (Jan 3, 2012)

I live in Portland, OR and I only go to Urban Waxx for my maintenance brazilians. I see either Katie Lytle or Beth Kuriger. Both of those girls are really awesome! I was sooooooo worried that I would be told "um, i can't do this because of your size" but nope. I asked and the girl was like "oh honey no need to be worried. We have all shapes and sizes here and there is nothing I haven't seen." Once you get a full brazilian, shaving will never be a suitable alternative!!

It took me a couple times to really feel relaxed and let my guard down but I love those gals! They're so much fun!! Just a hint though, ask your salon if they use a hard wax for their brazilians. If they use strips....run, run away as fast as you can!!!! Strips=a lot of unnecessary pain. Hard wax=awesome results and minimal pain if any! Oh, you can take tylenol or something like that 30 min before hand and make sure you've eaten something. I know the eating part may sound random, but it helps your body cope when you're experiencing it for the first time and the adrenaline hits your system


----------



## mimosa (Jan 3, 2012)

AmazingAmy said:


> I don't consider my kitty to be pretty!



Well you should! You are a beautiful woman. Why not love the very secret part of you as well. 

I use to think the same way. But my self-loving journey has taught me to love every mole, every fat roll and every secret part of myself. ( Yes, even there! )

Back to the subject....I would like a ticket to Brazil, please.


----------



## Victoria08 (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't know whether to laugh or cry about this but...I was using Veet hair removal cream on my thighs and, instead of standing still, I walked around and tidied my bathroom up. I had my shower and was starting to dry the area under my belly when I realized the cream had moved from my thighs to my kitty when I was walking around. I was left with this god-awful patchy mess. Obviously, I had to fix this...so now I am 100% bare down there and I kinda like it :blush: I'm going to keep shaving for now, but I think once I gain a little bit more courage (and find a bbw friendly place) I'm going to get waxed. Reading about the experiences everyone else has had on this thread, I am definitely more open to getting waxed then I have been before.


----------



## CorinaJade (Jun 22, 2012)

I am so glad this thread exists! I've been wanting to get a full on Brazilian wax for a long time now but i've always been worried about my weight making it difficult, and the concept of letting some random person attack my vagina with hot wax scares the living day-lights out of me. My younger sister is a beauty therapist, and does waxing of all kinds, she's offered heaps of times but it still feels weird, being family and all. I might have to just bite the bullet and go in. At least if i go to my sister i get a 40% family member discount ^.^ or she can do it for me for free at home, which i have to say is incentive. I do like free things. I'm so sick of shaving, and getting bumpy rashes. I've had pretty much every other kind of waxing done so it's certainly not the pain i'm fearing. Just the stigma behind the whole thing i guess. I don't like feeling like i'll be the client that's "different".

Thanks for sharing your stories and advice ladies!

- Cori


----------



## toni (Jun 25, 2012)

I just started last week and am loving it. You have to hold your belly and pull the skin tight. My advice is go to a professional waxer. Someone who only does wax. They will know exactly what to do. Pop two asprin prior to going. Wear cotton underwear and something roomy that is easy to slip on and off. Look for deals on living social and groupon. Research the waxer on yelp before you prepay a deal.

My experience: I did the full Brazilian. She had me lay down and open my legs "Indian style". She did her thing and when it was time to wax the B-hole she asked if I was flexible. Legs up for about 10 secs and that was done. It was quick and painless. I'm angry at myself for not doing it years ago.


----------



## toni (Jun 25, 2012)

BigBootyAsshley said:


> I keep meaning to post on this but I've never gotten around to it...i hope this info isn't too late for anyone.
> 
> I've had "down there" waxed a bunch of times...i love it and have never had any problems with anyone who has done it. Everyone has been kind and very respectful.
> 
> ...



Really?!?!? That was the wax used on me and it was painless. Maybe your waxer was inexperienced? My lady did such a good job I had her do my facial hair. I have sensitive skin and look beat up after a waxing. Not with the blue stuff. It was a miracle.


----------



## livelovelaughsmile (Jul 6, 2012)

I recently tried Nair for the first time, you have to make sure to apply ample amounts but it works. The bummer is that it only lasts for a few days, whereas waxing lasts a lot longer. Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 10, 2012)

Nair gives me a chemical burn... ow! I tried waxing before but the pain is not worth it to me. I am a "trimmer". I personally like some hair on myself and lately I have been so lazy that it's a real *jungle* down there haha 


*need to remedy that because I am supposed to go swimming soon


----------

